# Сhoice of apartments



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi, there! I have a question related with the choices flat in the middle size cities. Actually it is question about the air pollution,but very locally of the cities roads. In the other words, how much this is pollution areas spreading out around at road? It is have length and breadth, but really does ? how many meters is this parameter,?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know, but maybe you can find pollution maps online? I'm sure I've seen such things before, but I don't know where. Obviously, one must consider industrial air pollution and water pollution as well.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I don't know, but maybe you can find pollution maps online? I'm sure I've seen such things before, but I don't know where. Obviously, one must consider industrial air pollution and water pollution as well.


Thank you. :tiphat:I have heard about this map and also where seeing it before, but I don't know if it is make showing the date with very exactly and given up to a few meters.
So,probably it is that the very important thing to me, that I need the surest information of how the cars does the pollution, and also how far away from out the roadway, hanging clouds of pollution air.


----------

